# You want ducks -- we got ducks



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

â€œWE GOT DUCKSâ€ â€" The first 15 days of the 2nd split have been very good for our hunters. We have harvested right at 1900 ducks which is an average of almost 11 ducks per blind per day. New ducks are finding their way to our marsh blinds every day and it will only get better. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and come get in on the best action of the year in the premier spot in Southwest Louisiana. Check em all out by clicking here https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

